# Trivia 4/22



## luckytrim (Apr 22, 2019)

trivia 4/22
DID YOU KNOW...
Studies show that chickens, mice and rats are capable of  feeling and
displaying empathy.


1. Who or what did the Romans name the "Scourge of God"  ?
2. Which country suffered the most civilian casualties of WWII  ?
  a. - Japan
  b. - Germany
  c. - Poland
  d. - Russia
3. Name That Series ;
Judd Hirsch, Danny De Vito, Tony Danza, Marilu Henner,  Christopher Lloyd,
and Carol Kane...
4. According to "The Gods Must Be Crazy," what animal is  considered the
"self-proclaimed fire prevention officer" of the bush and will  stomp out
campfires when found?
5. Which Stephen King novel is now out of print because of its  content
dealing with school shootings?
6. You are sightseeing in NYC; You want to start off by seeing  the Statue of
Liberty. You can take the Ellis Island Ferry from which  park?
7. The first ever credit/charge card was introduced in New  York in 1950. 
Which Card was it ?
8. Who wrote three plays about a guy named Oedipus  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Germany faced a particularly severe depression about the same  time as
America’s ‘Great Depression’..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Attila the Hun
2. - d
3. 'Taxi'
4. Rhinoceros
5. 'Rage'
6. Battery Park
7. Diners Club
8. Sophocles

TRUTH !!
All the major industrial countries were affected but the  depression was at
its worst in America and Germany. The depression in Germany  played a key
part in bringing the Nazis to power in that troubled country.


----------

